# Rena Xp 3 water leak!!! help anyone?



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

my rena xp3 started to leak from the top.?? this is the first time i have encounter this problem with a rena canister. i woke up this morning to find about 3 gallons of water on my carpet.my wife is really piss off now.

how do i solve this problem ? the filter is only 6months old. do i need to replace the O-ring thingy?? or was it?

at first i thought it was some air trap inside the filter,or i over fill it with too much water or might have stock it differently?? im running outta of ideas.
the filter still works.is just dripping drops of water.good thing i dont need it right away i have othe canisters running.

thank you for your help
~ Mark Redfield


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

If the drops of water are coming from the rim area, I'd say check for any cracks in the housing, check for wear on the o-ring, and check to make sure it seals evenly when you close the latches. Then call Rena and tell them what you see and what you think the problem is and see what their recommendations on you fixing it/sending it in. It might be under warranty.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

x2 to checking the o rings.

sounds like bad o rings or a bad quick disconnect. can you tell where the water is coming out?

perhaps dinner for the wife? lol


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Also, for future safety, you can do what I do, and have your canister sitting in a 5 or 10 gallon rubbermaid. Of course, if your canister isn't under a stand, it will look a little unsightly.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I've had this happen before. Open the canister. Make sure the baskets are stacked correctly. A basket that isn't nested properly can result in a poor seal. I would also pull the O-ring and check it for debris. Clean it off and reseat. Check the latches as well.
Good luck.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Something I learned in the Marine Reef hobby, was to lubicate your o-rings with Silicone Grease, you can buy this from different aquarium/fish supply and it well worth it. It keep the rubber from cracking and keep it soft and it safe to use. I just bought a Rena Filstar xp3 for my Lake Tang. and you can bet I'll be greasing up the gasket and o-ring when I hook it up, also I agree with making sure the baskets are stack right. When I was checking mine out I was having trouble getting the top on right until I could see through the sides that it was'nt stack in-line right. Hope this help.


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

broessle said:


> x2 to checking the o rings.
> 
> sounds like bad o rings or a bad quick disconnect. can you tell where the water is coming out?
> 
> perhaps dinner for the wife? lol


its leaking from the top/ where you would left up the canister.

i just replace the O ring. the old O ring didnt look much different from the new?!!??


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

FedEXguy said:


> Also, for future safety, you can do what I do, and have your canister sitting in a 5 or 10 gallon rubbermaid. Of course, if your canister isn't under a stand, it will look a little unsightly.


Yes thank You I just bought two of those rubbermaid for each of xp's 
I just never thougth my Rena Xps would leak on me. my wife make me get rid of my wet/dry filteration unit.now is pushing me to back to the HOBS :?

~ Mark Redfield


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

You're welcome.

I think if it was leaking from the top "where you lift up the canister" (I'm guessing you mean the release valve/disconnect that removes the hoses for cleaning) then you probably didn't secure it all the way on before you closed it. I think there are o-rings on those connections as well, so I would check them, and then make sure you press the whole thing in securely before you close the latch next time.


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

FedEXguy said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I think if it was leaking from the top "where you lift up the canister" (I'm guessing you mean the release valve/disconnect that removes the hoses for cleaning) then you probably didn't secure it all the way on before you closed it. I think there are o-rings on those connections as well, so I would check them, and then make sure you press the whole thing in securely before you close the latch next time.


sorry to bother again but my canister leak again! this morning 6am 
i throughly cleaned it,replace the O-ring with a new one.i stack the basket all securely i thought with the new O-ring would do the trick,and 7 hours later it still leak,i dont know what to do no more.my other Rena xp is running fine.its just this one

in the pictures you can see water leaking from both sides,

Thank you in advance for your help

~Mark Redfield


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I just went through this exact problem. First chect the 2 small o-rings on the valve body. Then if they arent the problem look at the place where the valve body grips the top of the cannister when you flip the lever. there are 2 tabs in there and if they are worn out it wont seal right. They get worn by not having it seated quite right. Then if they are good look at the underside of the valve body. There are 2 tabs there that grip on the 2 tabs in the blue part. These are easy to break off by trying too hard to latch the valve body onto the motor head. The easiest thing to do is get a new quick disconnect valve. And o-rings. The easiest way to test my theory is to switch the cannisters. Disconnect the other one and attatch this one to that valve body if it still leaks it has to be the tabs in the motor head.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with SupeDM. I'd also definitely be calling up the manufacturer.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

From the pic's it looks like that top basket is not seated right. Pop the top and set it properly.


----------

